# I'm kickin my mom out!!



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

My mother plant has gotten too big so i'm gonna put her outside. Am I gonna run into problems going from passive hydro to soil? I grow in just perilite so I was gonna put some in the hole so I dont stress the roots so much. Any suggestions on switching nutes? I use GH 3 part plus Kool bloom now not sure what to do outside in dirt.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

After looking at the forcast it looks like I should wait til thursday probably no more sub freezing nights after that.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> After looking at the forcast it looks like I should wait til thursday probably no more sub freezing nights after that.


 
Yikes! It was 87F here yesterday! I hate all 6 days of our freezing weather! hehe <Joking>


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 24, 2011)

If you don't wait til the soil warms up it will hurt if not kill the plant. The plant will most likely will be shocked for awhile while it adjust to have to find water that use to be available at all times for it to use.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 24, 2011)

:yeahthat:

Good Luck


----------



## jesuse (Apr 24, 2011)

nova wot strain is it and how long in to veging can you start takeing cutings??


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2011)

almost looks like a bubba lol?, that mom is small id keep her and clone her up. she looks perfecty ripe for cloning.


i got some 5 foot moms


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

With my own eyes I have seen a pure hyrdo plant get planted into soil WITH the net pot and placed outside ( was in a pot still tho so didnt have to wait for warmer ground soil ) and the thing took of like a bat outta hell! Great smoke also it actually also had to revert but it wasnt my plant lol it was the F.I.C. ( F-in Incredible )


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> My mother plant has gotten too big so i'm gonna put her outside. Am I gonna run into problems going from passive hydro to soil? I grow in just perilite so I was gonna put some in the hole so I dont stress the roots so much. Any suggestions on switching nutes? I use GH 3 part plus Kool bloom now not sure what to do outside in dirt.View attachment 166723


And all I see in the background is booze and knifes :holysheep: :holysheep:  hahahaha Gimme a shot of that Jose!


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> And all I see in the background is booze and knifes :holysheep: :holysheep: hahahaha Gimme a shot of that Jose!


I think what you see is hot sauce and balsamic vinegar, most of the booze in my house was made by me, I distill my own agave spirit that is really good.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

The strain is Puna Budder and seems to stand up to anything I throw at it so I think it will make it. As for clones I cut 6 off it 2 weeks ago that are ready for veg so I dont need any more. I am also running out of people to give them to, Who wants some? Kidding there Hick, THG not really trying to hook up.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I think what you see is hot sauce and balsamic vinegar, most of the booze in my house was made by me, I distill my own agave spirit that is really good.


 Oh, well mix em and gimme a shot! To bad you live in CO or id take some off ya lol


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2011)

mix em and give me a shot :rofl:

whats puna budder like? got a link to a smoke report? you seem to be on the punas game.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

Its hard to give a smoke report on a strain that I've been smoking for 2 years, all I can say is that its wicked stoney, very floral smell, seems to get a better flavor with every generation. Its a Hawaiian strain very leafy, seems to like CFL lighting, as thats what Ive got and had no complaints about the smoke. I'd love to give you all a shot of my booze as it also gets good reviews from all that have tried it.:spit: :48: :banana:


----------



## nova564t (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I did it. I dug a nice size hole and filled the bottom with perilite, then put ma in and covered roots with soil. She freaked out the first day and went all drooppy but I watered her and the next morning she looked great.








Now I need some help with watering schedule and nutes


----------



## BudzOfGold (Jun 22, 2011)

spray the leaves with water and a minute amount of grow.  Looks to me like she needs some water


----------



## nova564t (Jun 23, 2011)

Will post updated photo soon, shes doing really well out there now.


----------



## nova564t (Jul 9, 2011)

The outdoor grow is going well!!!


----------



## my my (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice looking Girl Nova!-)
Keep up the good work


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

hey nova if ur experienced with hydro can we PM i have got a hard time in the past and lost it all , i may start again soon , so if u dont see me reply u now in PM it might be that im preparing


----------



## nova564t (Jul 10, 2011)

crozar said:
			
		

> hey nova if ur experienced with hydro can we PM i have got a hard time in the past and lost it all , i may start again soon , so if u dont see me reply u now in PM it might be that im preparing


I use a simple Hydro bucket set up so I'm not the authority but I will help if I can.


----------



## nova564t (Sep 2, 2011)

As you can see, Mom survived the summer and is in full bloom. 















She is a little droppy in these pics but she perks right up with water.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

That's one happy momma. Beautiful Nova.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 2, 2011)

wow nova ! survived??? she flippin took over your house almost!! good stuff. we need scratch & sniff


----------



## nova564t (Sep 3, 2011)

Not really stinky yet, but she sure looks good.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

very good :aok:


----------

